# Lionel 56 Prewar Lamp Post



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I pick up an ebay junk lots some weeks back ... mostly Lionel prewar 1681 loco bits. But the lot also contained a prewar Lionel 56 lamp post base. I figured I'd give it a little t.l.c., and see if I can get this baby to shine once again.

Fortunately, I was able to order the missing lamp parts (canopy, top cover, finial, bottom knurled wire nuts, etc.) from Jeff Kane. I haven't had a close look yet, but I'm hoping they'll all assemble reasonably smoothly.

First pic is the ebay junk lot, with the lamp post shown in the upper right.

Second pic is the lamp post after a little strip-club action this morning. It'll get a fresh repaint, but I haven't thought about color yet.

Do you guys have any color suggestions?

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, I'd probably consider where it's going and match the color to that. What color were old lamp posts? Usually they were green or cream colored, right?


----------



## inxy (Dec 10, 2010)

Green - I have one.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I have a couple of green ones, but I've seen them in a creme color as well.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I've read that copper-colored ones were made, too, but are rare in their original paint.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Green is early and Cream started in the 40's. 

Your missing the top part and lens.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

T-Man said:


> Green is early and Cream started in the 40's.
> 
> Your missing the top part and lens.


Already in my parts "bag of goodies" on my bench from Jeff Kane. :thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

*I see the light ... well, not quite yet ...*

Hi guys,

An update on my Lionel prewar #56 lamp post rebuild. As mentioned above, I bought a lamp post base (only) as part of an ebay junk-lot find. Jeff Kane at the Train Tender hooked me up with the missing parts, and I've made some headway on the rebuild.

I painted the base and hood top with Krylon primer and satin Jade.

*The photo below show how the parts will be assembled. From the top, we have (with part numbers):*

Hood Top Ornament (finial), 57-15
Hood Top, 56-9
Celluloid Chimney, 56-2
Hood Bracket, 56-10
Lamp Post Base, (per #56)

Power runs to/from the lamp via knurled wire nuts. The left side runs power (via an insulated wire) up through the lamp post to the "nipple" of the light bulb. The light bulb socket is grounded to the lamp post itself, and, in turn, to the knurled nut on the right. So, we have:

Left Insulated Nut Assembly:
Knurled Nut w/ 4-36 thread, 88-2
Hex Nut, 4-36N
Fiber Washer, 61-13
< Lamp Post Base >
Shoulder Fiber Washer, 118L-11 (to insulate assembly from frame)
Solder Wire Lug, 82-43
4-36 x 5/8" screw

Right Grounded Nut Assembly:
Knurled Nut w/ 4-36 thread, 88-2
Hex Nut, 4-36N
Steel Washer, 151-30
< Lamp Post Base >
4-36 x 1/2" screw

The one part that I need to improvise/create is the little fiber washer that sits inside the lamp socket, to which the "hot" power wire is soldered, creating the "nipple" for the light bulb.

Cheers,

TJ

Lionel #56 Lamp Post ... See part numbers and descriptions, above.


----------



## inxy (Dec 10, 2010)

Look at a junk 022 switch lamp socket. Should have a fiber washer there. Bulbs for both look the same size.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You can actually create the fiber washer from any stock and just drill the hole. Of course, any bayonet socket will have the correct size fiber washer with a contact all ready to go.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

All the money you spent rebuilding it you probably could have bought a nice one.


I like the color.:thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

*Now I see the light !!!*

All done!

I created an insulating washer for the lamp socket using a Marriott credit-card-style hotel room key! Drilled a small hole for the wire, rough cut to circular shape, then mounted it in a Dremel mandrel. A few moments of spinning while rubbing the edges with sandpaper, and presto ... instant, perfect-sized fiber washer. Solder a little wire "nipple" to the middle, and bingo ... piece of cake.

(I was doing this while you must have writting your post, John ... great minds think alike!)

I like the color, too. Leftover rattle-can Krylon from one of my prewar tinplate gondola redos. It sort of has an old-fashioned copper patina look.

Ed -- You're probably right ... I think new ones are around $35 for a pair. I spent about $10 in parts, plus paint, time, etc. However ...

If crazy addicts like me, T-Man, etc. don't restore this old stuff, who will ??? 

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Ed -- You're probably right ... I think new ones are around $35 for a pair. I spent about $10 in parts, plus paint, time, etc. However ...

If crazy addicts like me, T-Man, etc. don't restore this old stuff, who will ??? 

Reckers would!

I was just kidding, it looks better then new.:thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Now I have to hunt for a mate! Two to tango, and all that!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Now I have to hunt for a mate! Two to tango, and all that!


I was going to say you need around 5 more.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I would of tried to rip apart a Radio Shack socket for the piece, but if it works?????


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

Loco headlight should have the part you need.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

*Double Vision ...*

Big Ed strong-armed me into this latest project phase. Earlier, I had found and restored an old Lionel 56 lamp post (details above). I was a happy camper. However, Big Ed took me to the ropes, and slapped me around, trying to knock some sense into me ... our out of me! Essentially: "You can't have _just one _lamp!!!"

:lol_hitting:

He's right, of course.

So, I ebay-found another lamp base, bought some top and trim parts from Jeff Kane, stripped and painted the lot, and rewired the thing to match its prior brother.

I now have a happy pair. And a few black eyes from Big Ed!



















On the second one, I did remember to order the little "nipple washer" that goes inside the base of the lamp socket, to which the wire is soldered ... Part #61-22 from Jeff.

I added Woodland Scenics dry-rub "56" lettering to the bottom.

Happy, Ed?!? 

TJ


----------



## inxy (Dec 10, 2010)

Looking Good !

B


----------



## jreid (May 9, 2011)

Those are truly a thing of beauty


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Now you need another pair to match that pair.:laugh::thumbsup:


----------

